# ndiswrapper fails on HP DV9608NR driver bcmwl6 [SOLVED]

## guinness.stout

I have a new HP DV9608NR laptop AMD64 Turion dual core with Broadcom wireless built in.  I have the HP drivers for WIndows 64bit off the HP site and installed the inf file with ndiswrapper.  I put ndiswrapper in the autoload for my kernel and when I boot I get this in my dmesg

```

ndiswrapper version 1.50 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSetBusData'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterInterruptEx'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeMdl'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferList'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterInterruptEx'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateStatusEx'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferAndNetBufferList'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterMiniportDriver'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterScatterGatherDma'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMDeregisterScatterGatherDma'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeIoWorkItem'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSynchronizeWithInterruptEx'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSetMiniportAttributes'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateNetBufferListPool'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMdl'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMSendNetBufferListsComplete'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateMemoryWithTagPriority'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisAllocateIoWorkItem'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMOidRequestComplete'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisOpenConfigurationEx'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisFreeNetBufferListPool'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMGetBusData'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisQueueIoWorkItem'

ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:'NdisMRegisterMiniportDriver'

ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:216): couldn't prepare driver 'bcmwl6'

ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:118): couldn't load driver bcmwl6; check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'

```

iwconfig

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

lspci

```

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0547 (rev a2)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0548 (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0542 (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0541 (rev a2)

00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0543 (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055e (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055f (rev a2)

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055e (rev a2)

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055f (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0560 (rev a1)

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0561 (rev a2)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0550 (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 054c (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0563 (rev a2)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0563 (rev a2)

00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0531 (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

02:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

02:05.1 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

02:05.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 12)

02:05.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

02:05.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)

```

lsmod

```

odule                  Size  Used by

ndiswrapper           187008  0

nvidia               7003668  26

```

ndiswrapper -l

```
bcmwl6 : driver installed

        device (14E4:4311) present
```

Last edited by guinness.stout on Sun Dec 30, 2007 6:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guinness.stout

Anyone?  Anything?  Even a flame with a URL to an obvious document I should have read?

----------

## gary987

SP34152.exe holds all your answers. I believe it is a XP driver. Google it! 

I'm running the same wifi card on my Christmas Present. AMD 64 bit X2

cabextract the file. 

ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf

ndiswrapper -m

modprobe ndiswrapper

If you need more info, let me know..

lspci -n should reveal 14e4:4311 (rev 02)

Cheers,

Gary

----------

## guinness.stout

Well I was using sp36542.exe which is for Windows XP/Vista 64 bit for my system.  I attempted the one you suggested, this also did not work.  I wasn't able to ndiswrapper -r bcmwl6 thought.  Not sure if that would cause an issue but it still does not work when I do iwconfig.

I'm a moron and REALLY shouldn't do these things when I'm really tired.  I couldn't remove bcmwl6 because I was typing it wrong.  Soon as I removed it and installed the one you suggested it came right up.  Thank you!

----------

## brackenhill_mob

 *gary987 wrote:*   

> SP34152.exe holds all your answers. I believe it is a XP driver. Google it! 
> 
> I'm running the same wifi card on my Christmas Present. AMD 64 bit X2
> 
> cabextract the file. 
> ...

 

Gary - you're a star! I've been tearing my hair out on ndiswrapper for almost a week.

My laptop is an HP DV9605ea. lspci -n reveals 14e4:4312 (rev 02)

----------

